# for simpte



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

I mine as well direct this for you cause you are our plant guru  Are bamboo shoots aquatic and will they thrive fully submerged? I am thinking of putting a few in a 10g with a betta with anubias nana, tiger lotus, and java moss for the DW. also the substrate is pool sand, so will the root systems anchor the plants or do they need to be anc****************d? And finally will a small dose of flourish excel once a week be enough nutrients with a root tab at start up?

thanks Simpte.
whats wrong with the word anchor ed????

Zig.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The initial dose of excel should be twice the daily doseage.................
Bamboo will not grow fully submerged for long.
You may have to weigh it down till the roots develop.


Not sure why anchor ed is censored.........


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

I think any word with those 4 letters in combination gets censored  kinda silly... sorta like pea****************.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

ya but ho re is spelled wh ore and I think thats what they are censoring  lol


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

True, I just assumed both spellings were nixed because most of the people actually typing those words don't spell them correctly in the first place. We all know its so kewl 2 tipe lik dis!


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

Christine said:


> True, I just assumed both spellings were nixed because most of the people actually typing those words don't spell them correctly in the first place. We all know its so kewl 2 tipe lik dis!


just reading that sent shivers up my spine .... I fear the day that it's acceptable in business standards, chatroom style, urban tripe. lol:chair:


----------



## HybridS130 (Aug 27, 2006)

Hmm I've always heard that bamboo would rot after awhile. 

Oh and vagina.

HAHA it worked but, then again I guess it's not a bad word so to speak yet apparently c****************, anc****************d, and han**************** bank are


----------

